# Elite Summer Nationals



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey guys, this is gonna be better than ever. Joe has secure the Mothers Car Show Series to film an episode at this years show. Pretty exciting!!!










ELITE SUMMER NATIONALS

SPARTANBURG EXPO CENTER IN SPARTANBURG, SOUTH CAROLINA

SATURDAY, AUGUST 8TH, 2009

***ALL DAY CAR SHOW / INDOOR / 50+ CLASSES!!!!

***SQL/SPL SOUND COMPETITION HOSTED BY MECA SOUND ASSOCIATION

***DRIFT SESSION HOSTED BY DGTRIALS.COM / SINGLE AND TANDEM DRIFT

***INDUSTRY SEMINARS / LEARN ABOUT THE LATEST PRODUCTS AND TRADES IN THE INDUSTRY

***MUSIC / VENDOR BOOTHS SHOWING OFF THE LATEST IN AUDIO, PERFORMANCE, WHEELS, ACCESSORIES / GIVEAWAYS & MORE!!!!

Elite Audio brings you Elite Summer Nationals, Saturday, August 8th, 2009. Elite Summer Nationals will be held at the Spartanburg Expo Center in Spartanburg, South Carolina, with an all day Sound, Show and Drift event.

The sound competition will be intense, ranging from ground-shaking bass classes to sound quality judging.

Hundreds of show cars will take over the expo center; everything from sport compacts, domestics, classic cars, exotics, trucks, and more. See your favorite magazine and media featured cars in person!

Throughout the show in the 100,000 square ft. facility, vendors will be showing off the latest and greatest in the automotive industry at their booths.

Outside, the event heats up with the Drift competition, hosted by DG Trials. Watch as cars power slide, twist, and turn at high speeds through the race course. Professionals and amateurs will race all day, competing for top honors. 

**Magazine Coverage!! Performance Audio & Sound Magazine, S3 Magazine, Import Tuner, Tunerzine and more!!**

Be sure not to miss this automotive lifestyle event! 

We’re also going to be on National TV this year!! YAY!!!!!
ESPN2 and Fox Sports Network have chosen Elite Summer Nationals, 
to have our very own exclusive episode on the Mothers Car Show TV Series!!! 

Its going to be cool!, ESPN2 are going to come out, film the event, 
the Show Cars, Drift Cars, Sound Comp, interview people and vendors! 
Then it will air on both networks nationally at the end of August!!! 

We are super excited about that!!! 

Were gonna be on TV, and so will You!

REGISTER ONLINE NOW!!!!!!

www.elitesummernationals.com
ESN 2009 | MySpace.com
Elite Audio ::
DGTrials - Slide or Die!!!
Welcome to MECA!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I'll be there awesome stuff


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I'll be there too


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I know I will be there...with a guest in tow!!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll bring the pole, you bring the dancin girls!!!!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

looks like a TON of fun! good luck to all you guys, and Matt I still love ya!


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

David_Edwards said:


> I know I will be there...with a guest in tow!!!


I know my car is a pos but we shouldn't have to tow it lol


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> looks like a TON of fun! good luck to all you guys, and Matt I still love ya!


Sorry not feelin your decision. :annoyed:


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Alright guys, only two weeks left. Get your cars looking good the TV cameras will be there.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

anybody else coming to this thing


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

I will be there. Hoping for a large SQ turn out.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

scyankee said:


> I will be there. Hoping for a large SQ turn out.


what part of sc are you coming from


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll be there with another member psycle_1. He's a member of Team Hybrids and we used to compete several years ago together. I'm in the process of redoing my car so I'm just hanging out and checking out other cars. Look for a black Eclipse and we'll be hanging around somewhere near there.

Tim


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

ungo4 said:


> I'll be there with another member psycle_1. He's a member of Team Hybrids and we used to compete several years ago together. I'm in the process of redoing my car so I'm just hanging out and checking out other cars. Look for a black Eclipse and we'll be hanging around somewhere near there.
> 
> Tim


It's not black, it's "Titanium", *******. :laugh: I'm never getting another black car. Screw that.

You need to quit being skerred and compete the car. I gave you my opinion of it the other day.

And yes, as Tim said, I'll be there competing at only my 2nd MECA event. Leave it to me to do it at a big event.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

I will be making the short drive up 85 from Greenville


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Joe said 135 cars or so, 35 pre-registered in SQ.

Myself, Ron Buffington, and Bryan Wilkinson are judging the Top 30 round.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

psycle_1 said:


> It's not black, it's "Titanium", *******. :laugh: I'm never getting another black car. Screw that.
> 
> You need to quit being skerred and compete the car. I gave you my opinion of it the other day.
> 
> And yes, as Tim said, I'll be there competing at only my 2nd MECA event. Leave it to me to do it at a big event.


Might as well go big or go home.

When you get a dark color at some point it doesn't matter anymore. It will always look dirty no matter what you do.:laugh: I did forget that your old car was black and this one's "gray" or what ever color it is. 
It doesn't really matter because your screwed with Brian judging. It'll never be loud enough for him.
Kind of hard to compete when the funds are running low from building the car in the first place. I guess I could of done "less" install and I would of had more money to pay the entry fee with. Besides, I wouldn't want to make all the other guys in the top thirty round mad when I won.

Sarcasm, a mans best friend.

Tim


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

I'll be there *competing*!!!! (in the car show) LOL Look for the silver Nissan Skyline 350GT (here in the America known as the Infiniti G35).

As for Team Hybrids members, I think we'll have somewhere between eight and ten at this show competing in SQ.

Scott


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Scott Buwalda said:


> I'll be there *competing*!!!! (in the car show) LOL Look for the silver Nissan Skyline 350GT (here in the America known as the Infiniti G35).
> 
> As for Team Hybrids members, I think we'll have somewhere between eight and ten at this show competing in SQ.
> 
> Scott


I better see a Team Hybrids decal on that car mister, even if you're just competing in the car show... :laugh:


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

psycle_1 said:


> It's not black, it's "Titanium", *******. :laugh: I'm never getting another black car. Screw that.
> 
> You need to quit being skerred and compete the car. I gave you my opinion of it the other day.
> 
> And yes, as Tim said, I'll be there competing at only my 2nd MECA event. Leave it to me to do it at a big event.



I'm looking forward to listening to your car sir


----------



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

Just finished loading up the car on the trailer.....
See you tomorrow night...


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

just wondering if anyone could post the results of the show


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

*Phat Awards*

Best of Best of Show Rick Washabaugh 
SQL Best of Show Rick Washabou
SQ Best of Show Steve Cook
Install Best of Show Matt Roberts
SQL Phat Install Steve Anderson 
SQL Phat Car John Marsh
SQL Phat Truck Steve Cook 
SQL Most Improved Steve Cook 
Phat ICE Jason Powers
H.B.I.C. Best Of Show Elizabeth Porter

*SQL Results*

*Amateur*

1 Keith Cone AL 51.7 
2 Andrew Mitchell Hybrids / Innovative 49.7 

*Stock*

1 Cory Bradley Innovative / Hybrids 73.2 
2 Matt Daly 71.3 
3 Gordon Oakes 64.5 
4 Harlan Owens 60.2 

*Street*

1 Kirk Proffitt 80.5 
2 Raymond Moyer 74.7 
3 Adam Axline 72.3 
4 Brian Mays 71.7 
5 Robert Hilton 70.0 


*Modified Street*

1 Randy Eddy 77.5 
2 Scott Patterson 77.2 
3 Walt Bollinger 74.3 
4 Julian Franklin 73.2 
5 Will Hughes SC 72.5 
6 Tammy Foust 59.2 

*Modified*

1 Steven Head 81.8 
2 Robert Petty 80.0 
3 Tim Rudisill 77.7 
4 Steve McIntyre 77.3 
5 Jeff Kidwell 75.2 
6 Eric Parker 70.7 
7 Kelly Greenard 41.2 

*Modex*

1 Steve Cook 82.2 
2 Andy Jones 79.3 
3 Arlette Eddy 78.7 
4 Jorge Delgado 74.7 
5 Chris LaCombe 74.7 
6 Jack Everett 74.3 
7 Hajji Grape 73.2 
8 Brett Nelker 70.7 

*Master*

1 David Edwards 80.8 
2 Thomas Shaw 80.2 
3 Rick Washabaugh 71.0 

*Extreme*

1 Steve Anderson 80.7 
2 Matt Roberts 78.3 
3 Mic Wallace 69.7 


*Install Results*

*Street Install*

1 Brian Mays 82.0 
2 Robert Hilton 76.0 

*Modified Install*

1 Eric Parker 87.0 
2 Steve McIntyre 80.0 
3 Tammy Foust 69.0 

*Extreme Install*

1 Matt Roberts 87.0 
2 Steve Anderson 86.0 
3 Rick Washabough 66.0 


*RTA FreqOut Results*

1 Rick Washabough 34.0 
2 Robert Hilton 28.0 

*SQ2 Results *

1 Steven Head 165.5 
2 Randy Eddy 165.0 
3 John Marsh 157.5 
4 Thomas Shaw 157.0 
5 Ron Baker 151.5 
6 Robert Hilton 149.0


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Top 10 of Top 30 round was

Steve Head- Civic
Randy Eddy- Audi
Steve McIntyre- Magnum
Steve Head- truck
Steve Anderson- Lexus
Matt Roberts
Eric Parker
Haji Grape
John Marsh
Mic Wallace


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ moral of the story: Change your name to Steve. 


Congrats to Steve Cook. I haven't heard his truck in nearly a year and have been itching to again. I've heard it's gotten a lot better since then.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

anyone have any photo's?


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I will post mine up tonight


----------



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great event, as usual. Thanks Joe and the crew at Elite for putting this on every year!!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Top 10 of Top 30 round was
> 
> Steve Head- Civic
> Randy Eddy- Audi
> ...


I think Haji and Eric are backwards but close enough


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow.. so many classes in these events. What fun this stuff must be for you guys. Congrats also to that "titanium" non-black eclipse.. Man that car cleans up good. Klasse and carnauba FTW.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Matt R said:


> I think Haji and Eric are backwards but close enough


Good call Matt. 

It was good to see everyone, especially some old school guys coming out of the woods.

Congrats to all.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

psycle_1 said:


> Good call Matt.
> 
> It was good to see everyone, especially some old school guys coming out of the woods.
> 
> Congrats to all.


If your referring to me as an old guy then I was not in the woods, I was just hiding in the garage. I will ascend the old guy podium by default however.

Tim


----------



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

Tim, where you live in NC....IS considered "the woods"....


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

redgst97 said:


> Tim, where you live in NC....IS considered "the woods"....


When you've always lived in the woods then your definition of "woods" tends to be different. But I'm pretty sure that Hajji has lived further in the woods at times than I do. We do have them new fangled things they call cell phones so we're not but like 20 years behind.


----------

